# Worst Pitbull Ear Crop EVER! HELP NEEDED



## om3d

Hello every one... 3 days ago i made the decision to crop my pit bull puppies ears..... i did everything by the book i researched for the vet ....found one by recommendation i also sow a couple of images of his work and he looked like the guy who was wright for the job.... so i took the puppies to the clinic and told the vet that i wanted a short crop just like the one he did with my dog's friend.... 

i waited out site until he was done and when he was over i sow the ears of my puppies and they were not looking right....i aksked him what was the deal and he told me that in just i couple of days they will look just fine.

now a couple of days have gone by and the ears aren't looking as i wanted... in fact they look horrible and i feel so sorry for my puppies.... now i'm so angry that when i will go to the bastard vet i will f**ing punch his ugly face and i will make the f**ker feel sorry to what he did to my dogs ....

Now guys please have a look at the photos and tell me wot do you think ...

1 will the ears look better as they grow old?
2 can taping the ears help.
3 can i crop the ears again if i fined a better vet?
4 any suggestions??? 

The puppies names are Grizzly and Alexa.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

om3d said:


> Hello every one... 3 days ago i made the decision to crop my pit bull puppies ears..... i did everything by the book i researched for the vet ....found one by recommendation i also sow a couple of images of his work and he looked like the guy who was wright for the job.... so i took the puppies to the clinic and told the vet that i wanted a short crop just like the one he did with my dog's friend....
> 
> i waited out site until he was done and when he was over i sow the ears of my puppies and they were not looking right....i aksked him what was the deal and he told me that in just i couple of days they will look just fine.
> 
> now a couple of days have gone by and the ears aren't looking as i wanted... in fact they look horrible and i feel so sorry for my puppies.... now i'm so angry that when i will go to the bastard vet i will f**ing punch his ugly face and i will make the f**ker feel sorry to what he did to my dogs ....
> 
> Now guys please have a look at the photos and tell me wot do you think ...
> 
> 1 will the ears look better as they grow old?
> 2 can taping the ears help.
> 3 can i crop the ears again if i fined a better vet?
> 4 any suggestions???
> 
> The puppies names are Grizzly and Alexa.


well, first thing is, why did they not shave the dogs ears for the surgery? Your dog isn't a pitbull... probably not even a pit bull mix. the length of the fur is very inconsistant with the bully breeds. The ears stand fine in these photos. You can request to have more of the sides of the ears taken off.


----------



## om3d

More images
Alexa
























Grizzly


----------



## mygirlmaile

That looks kinda like a German Shepherd puppy...:\


----------



## om3d

i haven't got a clue why they didn't shave the ears....the vet is supposed to be the specialist....2... i don't know why the male looks like he has a lot of fur actually in reality he has less 3 he is a pitbull because his father and mother are pits heres a pic of how his father looks like....








i got them this pits from my uncle... 3 aren't the ears a bit big?

thanx


----------



## belindabone

i agree with indigo..your pup looks like hes mixed with german shepard.apbt and bullies have really short shiny coats, and his snout looks alittle long.he will grow into his crop though,if you changed anything,id ask for somemore of the bell taken off.


----------



## Carriana

om3d said:


> More images
> Alexa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grizzly


This is the exact same picture you posted as two different dogs?

Regardless, the left ear looks completely butchered.

The dog((s)(?)) look like shepherd mixes maybe.


----------



## om3d

here is a pic of how their daddy ROCKY looks like....i think is the photo effect cuz in reality they look like pits i will take some photos tomorrow morning form a better camera to show you guys


----------



## hell no they wont go

belindabone said:


> i agree with indigo..your pup looks like hes mixed with german shepard.apbt and bullies have really short shiny coats, and his snout looks alittle long.he will grow into his crop though,if you changed anything,id ask for somemore of the bell taken off.


i agree. i also agree the left ear does look butchered...ne way the ears can be evend out?


----------



## Carriana

om3d said:


>





om3d said:


> here is a pic of how their daddy ROCKY looks like....i think is the photo effect cuz in reality they look like pits i will take some photos tomorrow morning form a better camera to show you guys


How sure are you that the dogs you were told were the sire and dam of your pups actually were? I hope you didn't pay too much for your pups because with the fur length on those ears I can pretty much guarantee that dog is not 100% pit.


----------



## Chinadog

You need to call the board on him, second you need him to fix those ears they are butchered! That is the WORST crop I have ever seen, and your pup has a really long snout to be full apbt.. I dont know if a vet will come in after another vet has screwed things up, you will have to check.


----------



## reddoggy

OKay, so far the crop looks like crap, BUT you really need to wait a couple weeks before getting upset over it, the body does weird things when healing. I do see a slight mistake, but it can be fixed, or it just might be swelling.

BTW, please watch your language, we have young children on this board.


----------



## OverSt

ok now with all this talk of mixed pits. does mine looked mixed?


----------



## om3d

well i got the dogs from my uncle so i'm 100% sure that they are rock's puppy's i din't actually pay anything for the dogs i got them free one other thing thought Rocky when he was a puppy 3 years ago looked exatly like Grizzly and everyone was saying the same thing that most of you guys are saying that he his a german shepard mix but when he grw older a become just a real apbt....now about the crop i'm really upset and tomorrow i will go and see another vet + i will go and try to take the licence of the vet who did the cut.


----------



## OverSt

ask for your money back.


----------



## om3d

i don't want the money i want his licence taken off.....


----------



## bahamutt99

The pup in the linked picture looks pure. The fawn puppy here with the fuzzy hair does not. As for the ears, I would have them re-cropped by a vet who actually knows what he's doing. They may end up a bit shorter than you wanted, but they can definitely look better than that.


----------



## Chinadog

did you pay for that crop? Get your money back AND call the board. Call the news, broadcast it. That vet has got to know he didnt do a job, it looks like he took a pair of scissors from the kitchen and took him outback.


----------



## cckpitbulls

WOW. i have never seen a crop that bad, you really need to take him to a vet and get them fixed..


----------



## om3d

yeah defiantly i will re-crop them the other pup is is his sister but as i said before the father of grizly used to look exactly like grizzly dose now when he was a pup when he grew older the fur staid the same and his head grew large so i think the same thing will happen with grizzly.....








their father:


----------



## OverSt

bahamutt99 said:


> The pup in the linked picture looks pure. The fawn puppy here with the fuzzy hair does not. As for the ears, I would have them re-cropped by a vet who actually knows what he's doing. They may end up a bit shorter than you wanted, but they can definitely look better than that.


whew, i was getting scared there. i got a great deal on my little silky, and im looking to get a show crop next week.

hopefully it doesnt turn out like this.

BTW OP please list the vets info so that someone doesn't come along and make the same mistake.

We should start an ear crop blacklist thread.


----------



## om3d

yeah i paid about 800$ for the crop....the vet will go down .... i want rest until his licence is taken of........


----------



## princess tanka

oh poor little thing!!


when im at the dog park i get all sorts of remarks about tanka being a x, what do you guys think?

cant add pic here for some reason 

will try later


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Poor baby! It looks all uneven. I'd be furious


----------



## Bethb2007

That looks almost like a home crop, especially the sutures and lack of shaving. . The ears do not look even, and he did not put the right curve in them (too much bell). The pup may look a little better once they heal, but maybe not. Also, the one pup is quite furry. I would probably just leave them alone, unless you can get a vet to take some of the bottom edge off. $800 is double(almost triple) what I pay, and my vet does a great job and uses a laser. I feel bad for you.


----------



## om3d

yeah that vet ruined my dogs... a friend of mine just called me and he said that probably the vet didn't crop his ears but his assistant did ...he thinks that he was trying to teach him ....if that turns out to be the truth i will brake his face...


----------



## reddoggy

OverSt said:


> We should start an ear crop blacklist thread.


I think this is it!


----------



## belindabone

om3d said:


> yeah i paid about 800$ for the crop....the vet will go down .... i want rest until his licence is taken of........


dang!!!!i think he saw you coming!!holy cow thats expensive even for 2 crops


----------



## Chinadog

whats done is done, forget about breaking anyones face you really need to report him, and put him ALL over the news. Seriously.


----------



## Chinadog

om3d said:


> More images
> Alexa


R u sure you went to a legit vet. clinic? The second pic on the pup, its not even a clean cut its jagged, like a razor or something? That poor dog, I would be embarrassed.

I had a Vet that messed up one of my pits ears he cut them so short there wasnt even a tip, I called the board, he was fired and was never allowed pratice anything medical on a animal again, he couldnt even do spays and neuters for the local humane society, he cut them straight just didnt leave an ear.. That crop is so edgy and jagged it really looks like a home job. Hope I dont get flamed for saying it. And I apologize if im completly in the wrong..


----------



## vdubbinya

that's the thing with the bells......if they dont know what they doin they come out like,,,, that!!! I mean its pretty bad, but not the worst ive seen. if you've ever seen a dogs ears hacked by a razor blade, then heals all thick n scarred u know what im talking about. another vet that knows what hes doing can fix it. 800$ for 2 crops is outrageous in the first place, pikes was 275$ i believe. i know its different from location to location but dayum. all i can stress is good luck with all that  i know its a bad situation, sorry.


----------



## meganc66

thats a gnarly looking ear. get your money back and use the money to get the ears fixed.


----------



## davidfitness83

Looks like a lab mix to me..the hair is way too long, and it doesn't matter if the dog grows to 200 pounds the hair will still look furry and that is not how its upossed to be. You are only showing the father of the pup what about the mom? unless the parent's have real papers you can have anything in your hands. This is why I am so against cropping unless you are showing the dog why add more attention to it. In this case the dog doesn't look right with its ears cropped even if it was the right trim It doesn't suit the dog.


----------



## davidfitness83

This is my supossed razor edge dog and as you can his ears aren't furry and he is only 11 weeks in that pic.


----------



## mikelus

HEY BRA GET YOUR MONEY BACK AND IF YOU CAN'T FILE A CPMPLAINT WITH THE BROAD


----------



## tonina

that crop is so bad what was he thinking!! u poor thing..


----------



## tonina

aa davidfitness83 ure dog is cute it looks exactly liek mine like that!!! mine has that white patch on him neck also hehe


----------



## gxkon

id have the vet give me my money back and fix my dogs ears with me watching


----------



## performanceknls

any updates on this dog? If it was my dog I would document everything about the crop and take better pictures with a good camera. then I would find a vet to fix the crop job. Sorry to see this happen I wish you the best.
My puppy looks like a Vizsila but is all APBT but with out a ped you just don't know. I have also had some with thicker hair but it is possible to have a cross breeding way in the 4th or 5th generation pull through in pups.


----------



## Carley

there not so bad, they'll look better when they get older


----------



## Chinadog

1dog said:


> there not so bad, they'll look better when they get older


hmm are you looking at the same pic?! Those ears are crazy messed up.


----------



## Cain714

*Not Good for the pups*

I feel really bad for these puppies, you have to be really carefull when you get a crop job. Ive seen alot of bad ones, and alot of good ones. Your pups dont look like pits to me, but a lab/german shepard mix or something in those lines. If i was you i would go down there a raise hell, but thats just me. I would get my money back and find a good vet to redo the procedure.


----------



## aimee235

The crop job is horrible. Honestly I have seen pups look like labs, mixes, uncropped dobies, and many other breeds but when they grow up they look like what they really are. 

Ask Holly Mae used to look labish. lol.


----------



## American_Pit13

aimee235 said:


> Ask Holly Mae used to look labish. lol.


Labish lmao! More like full lab lol.. No way you would have guess bulldog type pup. However she wasn't fuzzy.....


----------



## Ottis Driftwood

Looks like the one ear was bitten off.....Next time take a lil time to do some research on ?????????you should report them to the BBB and post up numbers so people can call and complain thats for sure i would sue them over that one but thats just me..


----------



## reddoggy

Poor dog is gonna be teased by all the other dogs while growing up.
Later, he'll try to lead a normal life. Other dogs may treat him with respect and always look him in the eye, to avoid looking at the ears and getting caught, you know, so he doesn't feel bad. All the while he knows that puppies point and stare while their owners scold them and tell them not to point.....
Yeah, it's that bad. 
LOL, I'm a bit buzzed, can you tell?


----------



## Oldskool Brent

Wow, I've seen snapping turtles leave cleaner cuts than that. $800.00, wow...I'm speechless.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

looks awefull!!!


----------



## Chinadog

reddoggy said:


> Poor dog is gonna be teased by all the other dogs while growing up.
> Later, he'll try to lead a normal life. Other dogs may treat him with respect and always look him in the eye, to avoid looking at the ears and getting caught, you know, so he doesn't feel bad. All the while he knows that puppies point and stare while their owners scold them and tell them not to point.....
> Yeah, it's that bad.
> LOL, I'm a bit buzzed, can you tell?


I want what your on!:roll:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

me too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reddoggy

Call Sampson!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

lmao shoot I know who samposn calls...


----------



## reddoggy

Meh, bulk doesn't work out for my situation.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

lmao....mine either any more.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

Maan gonna have to go with everyone else....thats a bad cut for sure...and your pups....don't really look full ....probably some fiest on down the blood line with the nose being so long and sharp and the hair being so thick. Maybe even grounds for the cut....because the vet didn't know what kinda dog it was I dunno. Just...hurry and get him fixed up before its too late.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

great post brandy, 


As for everyone else, grow up and don't speak down to new members. Help and encourage them to learn.


----------



## Cain714

Its not speaking down to anyone, its called telling them what we see as owners and people who care for these dogs. Vets that do work like this should not be in business, and the owner should do more research before hand.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Cain714 said:


> Its not speaking down to anyone, its called telling them what we see as owners and people who care for these dogs. Vets that do work like this should not be in business, and the owner should do more research before hand.





BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> looks awefull!!!





Oldskool Brent said:


> Wow, I've seen snapping turtles leave cleaner cuts than that. $800.00, wow...I'm speechless.





reddoggy said:


> Poor dog is gonna be teased by all the other dogs while growing up.
> Later, he'll try to lead a normal life. Other dogs may treat him with respect and always look him in the eye, to avoid looking at the ears and getting caught, you know, so he doesn't feel bad. All the while he knows that puppies point and stare while their owners scold them and tell them not to point.....
> Yeah, it's that bad.
> LOL, I'm a bit buzzed, can you tell?


this is what I'm talking about. I appologise I didn't mean to lump everyone together.


----------



## reddoggy

I'm sorry. I was screwing around.


----------



## Oldskool Brent

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> this is what I'm talking about. I appologise I didn't mean to lump everyone together.


Shut up, you're a moderator on a Pit Bull board, not god. Not that this post will see the light of day since you'll delete it with your omnipotent moderating powers. Save your preaching for your family members, not every one should be expected to conform to your narrow view of the world. Down trotten threads needs light hearted posts along with the "rainbow and lollipop" posts that you would like to see everyone post.


----------



## Oldskool Brent

BTW, the rules say no flaming, not "Everyone that isn't nice and doesn't blow rainbows up a members a$$ will be censored, warned, and then banned!!"


----------



## sw_df27

wow oldskool can we say classy.......................... Shut up that's like so 3rd grade and being a mod here gives her everyright to tell you what to do or dont' do so get over it this forum has been functioning many many years before you and will do just fine after you and telling a mod they are narrow minded is grounds for being banned so I would say you don't got much longer here anyway................... :clap:


----------



## Ottis Driftwood

And lets not ruin the post by comming on here acting retarded either person is asking for opinions thats it..So lets keep it nice and share what info we have so that maybe we can help.


----------



## Oldskool Brent

sw_df27 said:


> wow oldskool can we say classy.......................... Shut up that's like so 3rd grade and being a mod here gives her everyright to tell you what to do or dont' do so get over it this forum has been functioning many many years before you and will do just fine after you and telling a mod they are narrow minded is grounds for being banned so I would say you don't got much longer here anyway................... :clap:


These mods are on a powertrip, and you're their brown noser, so that's laughable on top of laughable. You guys have fun censoring people's posts, trying to get grown men to act like your children, expecting them to all get along, and exerting that power you all have.


----------



## meganc66

if you don't follow the rules, you WILL get banned. the mods are reliable, good people and compared to your 154 posts, they are known by a lot more members than you are, and give good information. don't tell a mod to SHUT UP. you're just asking for trouble. talk about the THREAD, not the MOD.


----------



## performanceknls

Oldskool Brent said:


> These mods are on a powertrip, and you're their brown noser, so that's laughable on top of laughable. You guys have fun censoring people's posts, trying to get grown men to act like your children, expecting them to all get along, and exerting that power you all have.


Dang it! knock it off, I like you too much but there is a mod or two that look for an excuse to ban you! Be good we need you on the board!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Oldskool Brent said:


> Shut up, you're a moderator on a Pit Bull board, not god. Not that this post will see the light of day since you'll delete it with your omnipotent moderating powers. Save your preaching for your family members, not every one should be expected to conform to your narrow view of the world. Down trotten threads needs light hearted posts along with the "rainbow and lollipop" posts that you would like to see everyone post.





Oldskool Brent said:


> BTW, the rules say no flaming, not "Everyone that isn't nice and doesn't blow rainbows up a members a$$ will be censored, warned, and then banned!!"





Oldskool Brent said:


> These mods are on a powertrip, and you're their brown noser, so that's laughable on top of laughable. You guys have fun censoring people's posts, trying to get grown men to act like your children, expecting them to all get along, and exerting that power you all have.


Whhhhat the heck??? Brent I've never had a problem with you before, and I really don't want to have one now. I really think you're the first person in 3 or so months to get banned and the first person in months to get an infraction. I promise you, if there was a power trip or fairy tail land going on a lot more people would be gone from here for sure. If you don't enjoy our company then be my guest and see yourself out the door. I would love to keep you around because you have quite a bit of knowledge and are very valuable in that aspect, but it doesn't need to be followed by these childish antics. You have the balls to call yourself a man but have yet to prove it to any of us.


----------



## performanceknls

I know the stick was coming..... dang it! gotta watch the mouth bro!


----------



## 9361

Well I would like to reply to the original topic at hand..

The OP showed pictures of his dogs parents and said he got them from a family member. I have seen pit bull pups not look like pit bull pups and turn out to be beautiful examples and vice versa. Telling the guy his dog isn't full blood isn't going to bring the pups ears back. This member is obviously very upset and doesn't need to hear this. And in the very first post the OP stated that he looked around and chose a vet based on the job that was done to his friends dogs ears. Which must have been a good crop if he chose this vet and forked over so much money for it. He is a victim of bad vet care. 

As for the site. I think the mods do a great job. If you want to go to a website where you can flame people and follow them around all over the forum to bring up things from other threads and personally bash the person. I know a couple of really good ones. And you won't get banned for acting that way either as long as you fit in with their status quo and say things the popular members are saying. Sites like that don't keep new people around for long.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

I really think it looks bad all I did was give my opinion.(the crop) Are we not to give our opinion any more. if not I wont!!


----------



## 9361

Well the point of the thread was the guy got a butchered crop.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

i was agreeing


----------



## 9361

Oh I know, I wasn't trying to argue with you!  It's clear the pup was a victim.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

cool cool cool


----------



## MY MIKADO

Good grief that is a poor ear cropping. I hope you found a better vet to fix them up and make them look better. 

Sorry the thread got a little out of hand but that is life. We can not all get along I guess.


----------



## gxkon

that crop is nasty


----------



## yourAstupidPunk4doingtha

your stupid for doing that to your pupy makes me wana crop your ears people like you make me sick your vet must have yoused a chinsaw and a blindfold and you must not have yoused your brain first of all I would never mutilate an animal like that but if my dog came out looken like that I would break the guys jaw on the spot


----------



## Wac137

yourAstupidPunk4doingtha said:


> your stupid for doing that to your pupy makes me wana crop your ears people like you make me sick your vet must have yoused a chinsaw and a blindfold and you must not have yoused your brain first of all I would never mutilate an animal like that but if my dog came out looken like that I would break the guys jaw on the spot


first of all learn to spell, second of all shhhh :flush:


----------



## StaffyDaddy

yourAstupidPunk4doingtha said:


> your stupid for doing that to your pupy makes me wana crop your ears people like you make me sick your vet must have yoused a chinsaw and a blindfold and you must not have yoused your brain first of all I would never mutilate an animal like that but if my dog came out looken like that I would break the guys jaw on the spot


I think you joined to cause trouble? Correct me if I'm wrong..


----------



## Wac137

my thoughts exactly.... the name was also a clue


----------



## DueceAddicTed

StaffyDaddy said:


> I think you joined to cause trouble? Correct me if I'm wrong..


I'm going to answer YES ... and its ridiculous


----------



## beccaboo

*uh oh...*



StaffyDaddy said:


> I think you joined to cause trouble? Correct me if I'm wrong..


hahaha. get em bud.  playing by the rules now. btw- is the op still an active member??? any updates on the pups or new pics on the old or possible new crop??? noticed its been a while and really had the joy of reading thru ALL of that funny shtuff


----------



## Lex's Guardian

om3d said:


> Hello every one... 3 days ago i made the decision to crop my pit bull puppies ears..... i did everything by the book i researched for the vet ....found one by recommendation i also sow a couple of images of his work and he looked like the guy who was wright for the job.... so i took the puppies to the clinic and told the vet that i wanted a short crop just like the one he did with my dog's friend....
> 
> i waited out site until he was done and when he was over i sow the ears of my puppies and they were not looking right....i aksked him what was the deal and he told me that in just i couple of days they will look just fine.
> 
> now a couple of days have gone by and the ears aren't looking as i wanted... in fact they look horrible and i feel so sorry for my puppies.... now i'm so angry that when i will go to the bastard vet i will f**ing punch his ugly face and i will make the f**ker feel sorry to what he did to my dogs ....
> 
> Now guys please have a look at the photos and tell me wot do you think ...
> 
> 1 will the ears look better as they grow old?
> 2 can taping the ears help.
> 3 can i crop the ears again if i fined a better vet?
> 4 any suggestions???
> 
> The puppies names are Grizzly and Alexa.


Do you have before & after pictures? Do you also know of any good lawyers?


----------



## StaffyDaddy

My advice to anyone else is don't feed the troll.. We'll take care of it if the posts dont get better, but that user name is a pretty good clue that it won't  

very clever name btw


----------



## Lex's Guardian

StaffyDaddy said:


> My advice to anyone else is don't feed the troll.. We'll take care of it if the posts dont get better, but that user name is a pretty good clue that it won't
> 
> very clever name btw


Doesn't ear cropping promote healthy ears? It's not just for aesthetics but helps prevent infection right...


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Lex's Guardian said:


> Doesn't ear cropping promote healthy ears? It's not just for aesthetics but helps prevent infection right... What a tardy-tard


Well there's no PROVEN fact that it promotes ear health but ears that are pricked over are more likely to stay stamp, etc. It's mostly aesthetic, but I see nothing at all wrong with cropping as long as it's done at a younger age by a qualified, experienced vet. I love the look on some dogs, but love natural ears on others. For me it depends on the dogs. But the OP's post... That was just unacceptable for a crop job. The guy's a quack or a DIY guy...


----------



## Wac137

StaffyDaddy said:


> Well there's no PROVEN fact that it promotes ear health but ears that are pricked over are more likely to stay stamp, etc. It's mostly aesthetic, but I see nothing at all wrong with cropping as long as it's done at a younger age by a qualified, experienced vet. I love the look on some dogs, but love natural ears on others. For me it depends on the dogs. But the OP's post... That was just unacceptable for a crop job. The guy's a quack or a DIY guy...


 he's probably a drunk.. weve had our share of drunk doctors in the area lately, why not a vet?


----------



## Lex's Guardian

StaffyDaddy said:


> Well there's no PROVEN fact that it promotes ear health but ears that are pricked over are more likely to stay stamp, etc. It's mostly aesthetic, but I see nothing at all wrong with cropping as long as it's done at a younger age by a qualified, experienced vet. I love the look on some dogs, but love natural ears on others. For me it depends on the dogs. But the OP's post... That was just unacceptable for a crop job. The guy's a quack or a DIY guy...


I agree some dogs look cute with cropped ears & some look cute w/out. It's sad what happened to those poor dogs. But I was referencing the tard making snap judgements against the person who posted this thread (as if they're not in enough pain). I may be mistaken but I was also told cropping alleviates the possibility of moisture getting trapped inside the dogs ear, which causes infections often. I don't believe cropping prevents ear infections, but it's less likely to occur cause the ears have the ability to dry quicker.


----------



## rheaunna

*Uneven ear crops again!!!*

Hi, Just joined this forum specifically for this reason. Just had our Cane Corso's ears cropped by a vet in Cincinnati, OH who was recommended by the breeder as someone who has done countless ears and is an *expert*. Ears now have stitches out and the right ear is a GOOD 1/4 inch (at least) shorter than the other one and the ear is also cut a LOT more narrow than the other ear. It also doesn't stand which I realize I'll need to tape. Can anyone give me the name of the board so I can call and complain about this?

I called the vet's office and he only sees patients as *walk-in* no appointments for him and I have to be there between 8:00-11:00 a.m. and I'm a good 3-3 1/2 hours from his office! No calls back from them or anything. Just, "well, you'll have to bring him back and Dr. Mike is usually very precise". I'm furious and this was done by laser. Apparently there are waaaaayyy too many vets out there doing these crops that should not be! I
know you guys know how upsetting this is.

Thanks for any help with this.

Rheaunna


----------



## angelbaby

rheaunna said:


> Hi, Just joined this forum specifically for this reason. Just had our Cane Corso's ears cropped by a vet in Cincinnati, OH who was recommended by the breeder as someone who has done countless ears and is an *expert*. Ears now have stitches out and the right ear is a GOOD 1/4 inch (at least) shorter than the other one and the ear is also cut a LOT more narrow than the other ear. It also doesn't stand which I realize I'll need to tape. Can anyone give me the name of the board so I can call and complain about this?
> 
> I called the vet's office and he only sees patients as *walk-in* no appointments for him and I have to be there between 8:00-11:00 a.m. and I'm a good 3-3 1/2 hours from his office! No calls back from them or anything. Just, "well, you'll have to bring him back and Dr. Mike is usually very precise". I'm furious and this was done by laser. Apparently there are waaaaayyy too many vets out there doing these crops that should not be! I
> know you guys know how upsetting this is.
> 
> Thanks for any help with this.
> 
> Rheaunna


Sorry your going through this, best to make a fresh new thread as this one is a couple years old, you will get more response that way. 
Im not to sure about complaining to a board about it most vets make you sign a waiver as there is no guarantee with crops turning out , did you sign a release form of any kind? best bet would to either suck it up and go back and have him redo the one ear to match the other or find another vet you trust and checked out his work and get him to redo it. The only thing is a new vet will charge you , the 1st one he shouldnt charge you to fix his mistake. Do you have pictures as well? just remember the look can take a few months to finish it never looks great when the tape comes off , especially if you have to tape them to stand.


----------



## rheaunna

Can you tell me how to post a new thread? I for the life of me don't see where it is on the forum page. Thank you!


----------



## angelbaby

scroll to the top and click go pitbull forums int he light blue bar above where is shows the title to this thread in black. |From there click the section you want, you could just click where it says health and nutrition or general and then when you click into that section it will say NEW THREAD, hit that and it will let you type what you want or copy and paste what you have in here


----------



## rodrigo

old thread bump fail


----------



## Aireal

Lol this is the thread that made me join gp aww memories <3 still feel bad for the pups though


----------



## rodrigo

lol ya, the ears arent all that bad..its just that without shaving them looks like a hack job....would love to see some present pictures


----------



## Aireal

I remember pm that guy asking how they turned out but he never messaged me back, oh well time to let this tread go back to sleep lol


----------

